# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Τι  μάρκα  ειναι  ο δορυφορικος  δεκτης  HD831 της  NOVA ?

## jeik

Γεια  σας  κυριοι , για  να  περασουμε   σε  ενα  πολυτηλεχειριστηριο  τον  κωδικο  του  δέκτη (προγραμματισμος  τηλεχειριστηριου)
τι  μοντελο/εταιρια  ειναι  ο  δεκτης HD831 ?

Αραγε  γινεται ? η  το  τηλεχειριστηριο τους   ειναι  μοναδικο  και  πρεπει  να  παρουμε   το  γνησιο ?

Ευχαριστω  για  τις  απαντησεις  σας.

----------


## JOUN

ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΡΕ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΗΗΗ!!!
Γυρισες η ακομη στα ξενα εισαι;;

Οn topic:Ο δεκτης της ακατανομαστης ειναι PACE..Αρα για να ρωτας εισαι στα πατρια εδαφη;

----------

jeik (29-11-12)

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σου  Γιωργηηηηηηηη , οχι  δεν επεστρεψα , ρωταω  για  λογαριασμο συγγενη  στα  πατρια  που  θα  το  προγραμματισει , 
βρηκα  οτι  μαλλον  ειναι  pace ,αλλα  ολοι  οι κωδικοι που  εβαλε  δεν το  προγραμματισαν  και  ειπα  μηπως  κανω  λαθος  στη  μαρκα.
Τελος  παντων , προς το παρων εκανε  αντιγραφη στα  βασικα  και  δε  βαριεσαι.
στειλε μου σε μυνημα το σκαιπ σου να σε περασω  και  να  τα  πουμε  live  !!!

----------


## George74

Γεια σας παιδιά, τώρα διάβασα το θέμα σας. Θα ήθελα και εγώ να ρωτήσω αν το τηλεχειριστήριο είναι αυτό από τα LIDL και αν ναι, αν βρήκατε τον κωδικό που ταιριάζει για τον αποκ/τή της NOVA. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## panosfl22

Εχω  και  εγώ  ενα  universal 8 in 1 από lidl (silvercrest) και προσπαθώ να του κάνω εκμάθηση από το τηλεκοντρόλ της Νόβα αλλά δεν γίνεται με τίποτα 
έχετε καμία ιδέα τι φταίει 
η αν ξέρει κανείς με ποιο κωδικό δουλεύει ο HD531
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## George74

Με τον HD831 εγώ το έχω κάνει εκμάθηση μια χαρά... Δεν ξέρω γιατί σε σένα δεν δουλεύει.... Εγώ έβαλα κωδικό 5000 στο DSAT και το έβαλα τα πιο πολλά πλήκτρα.

----------


## George74

Πάντως, δοκίμασα όλους τους κωδικούς της μάρκας pace που λέει στο προσπέκτους και δεν δουλεύει κανένας τους! Μήπως ξέρει κανένας ποιος κωδικός ταιριάζει;

----------


## angel_grig

> Πάντως, δοκίμασα όλους τους κωδικούς της μάρκας pace που λέει στο προσπέκτους και δεν δουλεύει κανένας τους! Μήπως ξέρει κανένας ποιος κωδικός ταιριάζει;



Mπορεις να το βαλεις στην αυτοματη αναζητηση..πρεπει ομως να εισαι διπλα και οταν δεις οτι γινει κατι πχ αν αλλαξει καναλι ο δεκτης, σημειωνεις τον κωδικο ,σταματας την αυτοματη αναζητηση και δοκιμαζεις.Λιγο επιπονο αλλα αν δεν εχεις αλλες επιλογες λειτουργει.

----------


## panosfl22

Εγώ το έλυσα αγοράζοντας αυτοhttp://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product....cat=951&page=1 Και όλα καλά
 :Wink:

----------

